# Got set up with some good shark bait (Sikes Tuesday)



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Went out to Sikes on Tuesday evening to try and get some decent sized rays to replenish my shark bait freezer. Did pretty well for a couple hours. Caught off cut bumpers that I caught with sabiki from bridge. Butterflies and Stingrays.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks good. Depending on reel/ ray size don't cut then up. Just use whole.

I might try there if I get time. If not I'll just use what bait I got now


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Looks good. Depending on reel/ ray size don't cut then up. Just use whole.
> 
> I might try there if I get time. If not I'll just use what bait I got now


Yeah I seem to have more pick ups and overall success with 2-5 pound chunks opposed to whole rays. Plus I just have a 9/0 so running out some big cow nose might lead to more of a fight than I can handle.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Looks good. Depending on reel/ ray size don't cut then up. Just use whole.
> 
> I might try there if I get time. If not I'll just use what bait I got now


Happyhour knows what he is doing! He's pulled in some nice fish


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Happyhour knows what he is doing! He's pulled in some nice fish


I never said he didnt. If it's a big ray then yeah cut it up. If plate or a little bigger I use whole.

We'll I actually ran out a 15-20lb whole. 

Cut ray and wings work great


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I never said he didnt. If it's a big ray then yeah cut it up. If plate or a little bigger I use whole.
> 
> We'll I actually ran out a 15-20lb whole.
> 
> Cut ray and wings work great


Sorry if I made it sound that way! Was just saying that he has good luck doing it how he does it, why fix it if it isn't broken! :thumbup::thumbsup: 

Also, rolling into town Sunday evening and heading straight to the beach, hmu if you are free and looking to catch some sharks! I have a good feeling!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Sorry if I made it sound that way! Was just saying that he has good luck doing it how he does it, why fix it if it isn't broken! :thumbup::thumbsup:
> 
> Also, rolling into town Sunday evening and heading straight to the beach, hmu if you are free and looking to catch some sharks! I have a good feeling!!


The tigers are in town...and thick. I know of 3 caught over 10'. I have a good feeling too


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That kind of talk may get me out there.


----------



## jakenavam (Jul 9, 2013)

Damn.... going out tonight hopefully the fishing gods will be on my side.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> The tigers are in town...and thick. I know of 3 caught over 10'. I have a good feeling too


Yeah some monsters have been caught recently, hoping to beach a couple! And my buddy got a 7ft bull last night, should be a good time


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Yeah some monsters have been caught recently, hoping to beach a couple! And my buddy got a 7ft bull last night, should be a good time


Nice. I'm retiring rays for a little. Last 3-4 trips have all been rays with at least 4 rods ran out. Nothing. Not a bite.

I'm done with rays for a few


----------

